# Cope with 1st failed IVF (Fresh Transfer)



## bonbon2017 (Mar 7, 2017)

Dear All, 
I am new to IVF and have just had our first cycle failed which was confirmed on 21st of Jun). Hugely disappointed, of course. DH (40 yr) and I (35 yr) are not quite sure what to do now. Our failed cycle was fresh transfer, we've had 11 eggs retrieved, 7 fertilised, 5 embryos, 1 growed till day 5 (this was the fresh transfered one, grade B+) , and 1 growed till day 6 (it is frozen now, grade B-)
I've been diagnosed endometriosis in last September after trying for a baby naturally for two years. Then I've had the 'key whole' surgery to remove the endometriosis in Nov last year. My blood test showed low AMH (4) in end of Mar, hence we have decided to start trying IVF in CRGH. BTW, DH's seman analysis was normal. 
Our consultant, J Ben Nagi  in CRGH has advised the following options after gave us an unexplained cause of the failure. I think it was implantation, as it can be the only thing. However the consultant said it mainly is caused by the embryo itself is not good enough as my lining was perfect when they checked before the fresh transfer. God knows..  
1) Do a frozen transfer FET straight away. The FET happens after next period comes (modified by medicine NET), which means we will be able to do our FET at the beginning of Aug. 
2) Do a scratch before FET which could help the implantation however it won't guarantee. If the second cycle fails again, we should probably do a Chromosome test. 
DH and I are now thinking of taking a break before the FET as might be my body that needed a break after all the drugs especially the stimulation ones. However, I really don't want to wait (many of us here would understand the frustration of infertility). We have been told we should not have unprotected sex once I start taking NET which is to modify the period. DH wanted to take a couple of months break and continue trying naturally again while waiting for my body to recover. To be honest, I really want to do the FET straight away, I know I am eager, I just can't help. But we have only one frozen embryo left, if this one fails, we have to start a new cycle from scratch and giving the low AMH I just worry that I will have less and less eggs. 

Apologies for the long stroy and frustration. I just want to seek some advice here, how do you plan your second cycle after the first failed one? straight away or take a break?

Best
Bonbon xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Bonbon
Take a break. I just had a failed cycle and I know how painful it is. 
I would also suggest that you change fertility clinic and move to the Lister. You can also transfer your frozen embryo there. The first clinic i visited was CRGH and Mrs Ben Nagi was my doctor. We had male factor which we found out after years that it was due to prolactinoma. Mind you when I checked the 2013 exams Mrs Ben Nagi and CRGH has performed test which showed high prolactin levels but chose to say nothing to push us to ICSI. Move to Lister now. Transfering the frozen embryo only costs 145 pounds and takes one day.


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

HI Bonbon, 

I'm so sorry your first cycle hasn't worked. Its so devastating when you've put everything into the first cycle. I don't have any views about moving clinic, but what i can say is, in January I was in almost EXACTLY your position - 8 eggs, 5 fertilised, one made it to blastocyst and transferred on day 5. I did everything right - vitamins, eating right etc, and then 2 days before OTD it failed. Totally devastated and I decided then and there not to do another cycle. 

However, once a few weeks passed (and a very, very helpful consultation with my consultant in Woking Nuffield, Mr Riddle - can you have a one to one with your consultant?) I decided to try again after only 2 periods, and I am currently 11 weeks + 3 days pregnant with a little singleton!! 

My consultant said I could choose to wait, or I could go again straight away. It makes no difference to the odds of the outcome in the second cycle unless you've had an issue like OHSS. If it was a normal cycle, then physically its fine to go ahead after 2 periods including the one you're just having - but only if your head is in the right place. 

Second cycle I was much more relaxed - and I took a full week working at home and two weekends fully resting after transfer (I mean literally doing nothing!) which I think did the trick for me (I worked solidly after the first transfer). I also think that a) my body was kickstarted into functioning and so was already running rather than jumpstarting from a cold engine, if you know what I mean, and b) they know much more about your body on the second cycle. There is no way they can know in advance how you will react to the drugs on your first cycle and many clinics see it as a "trial" (yes an expensive one for us!) to prepare for the second and third cycle. 

You'll know what to do in a few weeks, just take it easy until then and see what your head and your heart tells you. 

Sending you all positive vibes. 

xx


----------



## bonbon2017 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks a lot Efi. I've heard of Lister as well, I chose CRGH because they do have a high success rate and their location is easier for us. 
I am going to do a fertility blood test (mainly AMH and FSH and some other hormones ) in TCM Health Care which is a herbal medicine clinic. This is an alternative as I wanted to see how good my hormone levels are. According to CRGH, everything is good and the failure most likely is to do with the embryo. 

May I know how are you doing now at Lister? DH and I have already chatted about changing clinic if the frozen embryo transfer fails again. Do you think it is worth to change clinic now? It is not about the transfer fee, but thinking about how much improvement another clinic can do. 

Best
Bonbon xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Bonbon
I had two cycles with Lister. The first one ended in miscarriage. The second one just failed. However it doesn't have to do with Lister not doing their job, but rather with my husbands sperm quality and my age which is 39 ie not the very best embryos. so far I have fallen pregnant three times and have miscarried. Two were conceived naturally one with IVF. We are now looking at IMSI with PGD and RM testing. I will continue woth Lister though. Very good clinic


----------



## bonbon2017 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank you so much and congratulations for the amazing news Galapagos! Reading the words really makes me feel stronger and my mind seems start thinking rationally again. What you mentioned in your second cycle are exactly what we are going to do! 
Our follow up consultation was one to one, our consultant was DR Ben Nag at CRGH. She also mentioned that start the second cycle right away has no problem at all. So, I will wait till this period (day 2 today) finish, then start having the medicine and injections again on day 14 - day 25 on the next period cycle, then i suppose the transfer will occur around day 14 in the following period cycle (3rd period cycle). Was your FET scheduled in the similar time line? 
Sorry to ask, we are new to the IVF world, now we just try to find out every little bit that could impact the result. I know the clinic is professional and they should have given ust the best suitable things. However, you know how it feel after the failure.. :S

Taking good care of yourself, so happy for your success! 



Galapagos said:


> HI Bonbon,
> 
> I'm so sorry your first cycle hasn't worked. Its so devastating when you've put everything into the first cycle. I don't have any views about moving clinic, but what i can say is, in January I was in almost EXACTLY your position - 8 eggs, 5 fertilised, one made it to blastocyst and transferred on day 5. I did everything right - vitamins, eating right etc, and then 2 days before OTD it failed. Totally devastated and I decided then and there not to do another cycle.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbon2017 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks Efi. I have a friend who was miscarriaged once due to no heartbeat after 8 weeks pregnant. Her husband was having poor sperm too, was 8% active I remember. She did at Guys hospital. I will recommend her your clinic. 
All the best for the further tests. 
If you like, I will keep this topic open so that we can chat here, I'd like to hear your news too.

Bonbon xx



Efi78 said:


> Bonbon
> I had two cycles with Lister. The first one ended in miscarriage. The second one just failed. However it doesn't have to do with Lister not doing their job, but rather with my husbands sperm quality and my age which is 39 ie not the very best embryos. so far I have fallen pregnant three times and have miscarried. Two were conceived naturally one with IVF. We are now looking at IMSI with PGD and RM testing. I will continue woth Lister though. Very good clinic


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes Bobon. Keep this open
I will have the follow up appointment in July. My next cycle will be end of August or September. I have two frosties though and wonder whether I should give them a go before doing another cycle. 
When does your next cycle start?


----------



## bonbon2017 (Mar 7, 2017)

I will do Efi. 
The cycle is always confusing - 

So, today is my day 2 (let's call this 1st period)

I will start taking medicine called NET (it is to modify the period) on day14-day25 in the 2nd period. My 2nd period should start around 23/24 July. 

Then I will start having injections (Cetrotide) from day 1 in the 3rd period, which should be around 23/24 of July, Cetrotide starts day 1 and stops day 7. 
Then I will have some scans from day 10 until the clinic confirms it is ready to transfer (probably around day 14 in the 3rd period, which should be around 5/6 of Aug. 

It is very annoying that the whole process takes so long, sometimes I just wonder why can't human have shorter cycle! This is another reason deep in my mind that I want to start another cycle right away. Time is not on our side due to the reduced success rate while we are aging! 


Bonbon xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

bonbon2017 said:


> I will do Efi.
> The cycle is always confusing -
> 
> So, today is my day 2 (let's call this 1st period)
> ...


 Best of luck Bonbon! I will keep in touch to see how it is going!


----------

